# chemical plant workers



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

i was curious of the number of people on this board that work for chemical plants..if you work for a chemical plant post up and lets see what everyone does and how long they have been there...contractors too...
1) plant name
2) job title
3) length at plant
4) contractors name

this might be interesting...you never know who you might work next too..


brian


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Lyondellbasell
Analyzer Tech
12 years


----------



## khartner (Nov 8, 2007)

LyondellBasell
NDE Inspector
8 Months
TEAM Industrial


----------



## fishslik5 (Jun 6, 2006)

AKZONOBEL
EthOxilation Reactor
19 YRS.


----------



## GCCA1984 (May 26, 2005)

lyondellbasell
rot.equip. planner
15 yrs


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

rebelangler said:


> i was curious of the number of people on this board that work for chemical plants..if you work for a chemical plant post up and lets see what everyone does and how long they have been there...contractors too...
> 1) plant name
> 2) job title
> 3) length at plant
> ...


and you????

I replied to one of these what do y ou do threads, awhile back.....the amount of pm's I got was shocking.......


----------



## poops (Apr 15, 2006)

rebelangler said:


> i was curious of the number of people on this board that work for chemical plants..if you work for a chemical plant post up and lets see what everyone does and how long they have been there...contractors too...
> 1) plant name
> 2) job title
> 3) length at plant
> ...


Shintech Freeport
Production Supervisor
32 years


----------



## wooman (Feb 26, 2008)

lanxess orange quality specialist 11 years


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

BertS said:


> and you????
> 
> I replied to one of these what do y ou do threads, awhile back.....the amount of pm's I got was shocking.......


actually bert i am an industrial painting supervisor so i am in alot of different plants..

right now i am at oxy on battleground been there a little over a month


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

poops said:


> Shintech Freeport
> Production Supervisor
> 32 years


poops,
i actually painted the shintech logo on the small tank in front of the plant about 9 or 10 years ago when i worked for protherm out there..


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

All you LyondellBasell guys turn off the computer and get back to work. We have a chemical plant to run.


----------



## GCCA1984 (May 26, 2005)

we would but you can't find an ME out here during regular hours! go fishin!


----------



## Lsu2222 (Jun 11, 2007)

LyondellBasel Refinery
Inspection
5 years


----------



## texjam (Jun 6, 2006)

Ineos PP BMC 
Unit inspector
3 yrs


----------



## Professor Jones (Nov 17, 2005)

Celanese Chemicals- Bishop
Analyzer Tech 
27 years

Professor Jones


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

Ineos-Pipeline side at Stration ridge
Zackery-Millwright
14 months


----------



## kraymond (Aug 12, 2005)

ExxonMobil Baytown
BTAP Quality Assurance
3 years


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Dow Chemical
Plastics TS&D
12 years

RR


----------



## jusintime (Jun 24, 2006)

LyondellBasell
Materials Inventory
3yrs Company
16 yrs contractor


----------



## bruteman (Dec 8, 2006)

shell oil machinist/millwright.


----------



## captdean (Mar 26, 2007)

Exxon process 22yrs


----------



## Teedavid (Aug 12, 2005)

LyondellBasell FLS 31 yrs


----------



## B (May 29, 2007)

Dow Chemical 
Process Tech R&D
1.5 years
Freeport


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

Lyondellbasell

API Inspector

Team Inc


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Job*

Exxon/Mobile
CEO
Retired

I gotta tell ya though...it's tough living on $150,000.00 a day! Gater


----------



## Jayanimal (Nov 24, 2006)

Lyondell Chemical Bayport

Chemical Operator
6 years


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

LyondellBasell- Channelview
Chem. Operator
7 Days!!


----------



## Capt. Morgan (Jan 9, 2008)

Dow - Texas City

Protherm/Brand
Site Manager


----------



## Capt. Morgan (Jan 9, 2008)

Forgot - 10 years


----------



## Gatorman23 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Process tech*

Air Liquide
29 years
Bayport...Pasadena
process tech


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Dang, I just went to MARSEC training today... this thread looks like a trick question from a terrorist! LOL!


DBG


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Different Kind Of Operator...*

CenterPointEnergy
Location:where ever the lights are out
25yrs
High Voltage Lineman


----------



## txbassmn (May 19, 2007)

Baker Hughes
Chemical Operator
27 years


----------



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

TOTAL Petrochemicals-Bayport
Pellet pusher
18 yrs


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

BP Texas City

Operator
2 years there
11 Years experience in Plant Process Operations


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Bayer Chemical
Operator
10 years
Baytown, Texas


----------



## TEXAS DU SPOUS (Feb 8, 2006)

Process Tech.
Georgia Gulf Pasadena
22 years Hopefully another 12
worked 8 Years for Brown & Root Hard Labor 
Pipe Fitting before that.


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

bp texas city
cat cracker operator
4 years


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Huntsman Petrochemical Port Neches
Operations Coordinator
31 years


----------



## poops (Apr 15, 2006)

rebelangler said:


> poops,
> i actually painted the shintech logo on the small tank in front of the plant about 9 or 10 years ago when i worked for protherm out there..


It is a small world. Most folks say Shinwho..... when I tell them where I work. That particular tank was supposed to hold fuel oil for the boilers in Plant One, but alas, we've used natural gas since I've been there, and its been used for numerous other projects.

Did you work with Dan Wildy??

Poops


----------



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

Shell,operations,16 years


----------



## YellsAtDog (May 23, 2004)

I have no right to join this thread. I'm only a copywriter in retail advertising at Macy's Florida. But I want to say I think the thread is great. You guys are the salt of the earth. The bitter Americans clinging to their guns and religion and antipathy toward anyone that's not like you (Barack Obama). The people that keep this country working. We should all honor you for your service to our country.
:flag:


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

poops said:


> It is a small world. Most folks say Shinwho..... when I tell them where I work. That particular tank was supposed to hold fuel oil for the boilers in Plant One, but alas, we've used natural gas since I've been there, and its been used for numerous other projects.
> 
> Did you work with Dan Wildy??
> 
> Poops


yes sir i worked for dan the wildman wildy....he had some very interesting stories and i never knew someone that resembled a freight train before.. he smoked 4 packs a day...but he was a very good person to work for and knew the job well..do you still have the bass in the firewater ponds???? me and dan snuck over there one day and caught a few at lunch one time..


----------



## poops (Apr 15, 2006)

rebelangler said:


> yes sir i worked for dan the wildman wildy....he had some very interesting stories and i never knew someone that resembled a freight train before.. he smoked 4 packs a day...but he was a very good person to work for and knew the job well..do you still have the bass in the firewater ponds???? me and dan snuck over there one day and caught a few at lunch one time..


Dan was a hoot. He'd always come over to Plant Three and do his morning Safety meeting, drink coffee, then get me to take his blood pressure (which was usually out of this universe), and yes he could spin a yarn a mile long. It was really sad to hear that he passed away from cancer, and I was unable to make his memorial service because I was out of town at a school the week of his funeral.

On the bass in the fire ponds, you betcha. One of our guys here in plant three was trying his rod-reel out one night and pulled a thirteen incher out of our south pond. I was out there this evening and saw a few swimming around the banks searching for dinner.

If you know about the bass in the ponds, you did spend a while in our little slice of .... well... I ain't gonna call it heaven, but it's better than down below.

Poops


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

i was there for a year..


----------



## BIGGEN98 (Jun 11, 2006)

INEOS (Chocolate Bayou Site)
Olefins Unit
Operations
5 years


----------



## duk-tailed (Jun 10, 2005)

Dow Chem.
Freeport
7.5
Caustic


----------



## fish'n4fun (Oct 8, 2007)

*Interesting thread*

Lyondellbassell 
Olefins Operator 
5 Years


----------



## Bayman (Oct 18, 2004)

LyondellBasell 

Shift Team Leader

26 Years


----------



## rangers57 (Jul 21, 2007)

LyondellBasell
Operations

STL isnt one of your units down


----------



## Cardiff (Aug 10, 2006)

Formosa Plastics
Olefins Operation


----------



## wae0483 (Apr 7, 2008)

Shintech Freeport
Analyzer Tech ( Instrumentation College Student )
8 Months
Austin Indust.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Lyondell-basell operations retired 13 years


----------



## Brycewr83 (Jun 8, 2006)

ExxonMobil Baytown
Site Supervisor
EMSI
(The leak sniffers no one seems to like)


----------



## Hook 'Em (Jan 3, 2005)

After 18 yrs and a couple of grass roots start ups, Shin-Etsu, Bio-Select, Eaisi, and Huish Detergents; I left petrochem and now work for Kinder Morgan, Tejas Pipeline, at Stratton Ridge. Just 5 whopping miles from Demi-John Island. Can fish now everyday after work. Money isn't the same but benefits are KICK___. Well you know.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I guess LyondellBasel can just run on its own huh?
My dad's about to retire from there June 1.


Anyway

Bp 

2yrs

Maint. Planning and Scheduling


----------



## finfinder951 (May 17, 2005)

Kuraray America

I & E Specialist

15 Years


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Ethyl Corporation retired HR Manager after 35 years.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Cheetah Transportation/ Driver 387
Driver(flanges, pipe, motors,PSV valves/ stuff that makes the plants run)
Location: All the Plants! Bp, LyondellBasell,Exxon,Shell,Solutia, Ineos, DOW,Oxy,Sterling, Marathon, Valero...
Been doing this for 10 years and lovin it--but not the fuel prices!


----------



## jdhall (Apr 9, 2008)

Lyondellbasell
Shift Superintendent
20 years


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

LyondellBasell Chocolate Bayou

API Inspector

Team Industrial Services

Been in the business for 7 years. I sure am glad our IT Dept. has not filtered 2Cool...yet.


----------



## schmitty (May 16, 2006)

Invista - Victoria

operations

30 years -


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Akzo Nobel

Etho Oxylation Reactors

17.5 yrs


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

Bayer Chemical
Operator
20 years
Firefighter/Medic
Baytown, Texas


----------



## Capt. Dave (Jan 24, 2006)

Akzo Nobel Houston

Boiler and utilities operator

19.5 years


----------



## hunt/fish4ever (Mar 7, 2006)

AKZO Nobel Bayport-17 years operations
Shell Deer Park-1 year operations


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

Kinder Morgan (Petcoke) @ Shell Dp

Operator

4 Months


----------



## REELBEAST (Aug 3, 2007)

Dow Chemical

Logistics

10 years


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

ChevronPhillips (1st to post from here I think)
Ops Unit Team Leader
28years

Lots of folks from LyondellBasell here I see. My bride works at the CB plant.

Dale


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

DuPont LaPorte
Process Operator / Emergency Response Team Commander
30 years...


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

there is alot of lyondell guys here...


----------



## Lsu2222 (Jun 11, 2007)

It appears we have captured this thread. I would be more interested to know which Lyondellbasell everyone works in? I maybe next to someone and not even know it. 


Refinery Trash Here


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

*Lsu222222*

I am at Channelview but still in the 3 week training class. I will be midplant IPOH.


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

Albert White

Valero Refining/Houston
Console Operator/Supervisor
23 years


----------



## txpitdog (Jul 17, 2006)

URS onsite at Dow/Union Carbide Texas City and Clear Lake
3yrs
EH&S

Before that ConocoPhillips in Sweeny


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

lyondellbasell Houston REfining
Coker Console Operator
3.5 yrs


----------



## nitrofish (Jul 31, 2006)

BP Texas City 3 years. Now @ BP Pipelines


----------



## My Time (Feb 17, 2005)

*Job*

BP Chemical Texas City
operator
new just one year


----------



## dabear (Nov 7, 2006)

Equistar chemicals for Austin maint.6years and then for Equistar/Lyondell for 5 and now BP 1 year today.It looks like Lyondell/Basell needs to monitor their computers a little more than they do because it appears there is a lot of unproductive stuff going on by looking at this thread.I know everyone has computer names but it would be nice to see some names to see if i actually worked with any of ya.Later Dabear


----------



## deepH20nut (Jan 13, 2008)

I am an operator at Lyondellbasell in Channelview. I've been there a little over two years and work in recovery (hydrocarbons.)


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Chevron Phillips - Cedar Bayou Plant
33 yrs. 4 months
Utilities/Boiler Operator
Note: Retired Feb 1st.  Does that still count?


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Lyondellbasell in Channelview

Sr. Health & Safety Specialist

17 Years


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Dow TO (Freeport) is run by corporate girls. rs


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

Valero-- CC

OPS-outside

Sulfolane,BTX, HDS, Reformer, Platformate splitter, Utilities

going on two yrs.
Yes, my complex/unit has all these


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

Oxbow Carbon & Minerals
Texas City
Shift Supervisor
13 years


----------



## bundyducks (Aug 13, 2006)

Formosa Plastics 
Point Comfort
Lab Tech
15 yrs


----------



## texasrhino (Feb 16, 2006)

Chevron/Phillips
Machinist
24 years


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

Mess with our 2Cool browsing capabilities and the LB Posse will be after you!!  


dabear said:


> Equistar chemicals for Austin maint.6years and then for Equistar/Lyondell for 5 and now BP 1 year today.It looks like Lyondell/Basell needs to monitor their computers a little more than they do because it appears there is a lot of unproductive stuff going on by looking at this thread.I know everyone has computer names but it would be nice to see some names to see if i actually worked with any of ya.Later Dabear


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

I started out as a contract operator at the Mobile chemical BCSP plant in Beaumont *16 years* ago. Now I'm a *sub-sea systems engineer* for *Chevron* living and working in Rio de Janeiro. I still cant figure out how this happened but I like it.


----------



## jimmy64 (Mar 22, 2008)

BP chemicals Texas City
operator
3 years at BP


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Drug up from LyonBatsards, I mean LyondellBasell after 7 years, now running with the tiger at ExxonMobil MBPP.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Beauchan Rail Services 
2.5 years


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Dow Chemical Plaquemine LA
24 years, been retired since 02-04
Loading specialist/Emergency Response.


----------



## kylebhouston (Jun 10, 2006)

Pasadena Refining almost 1 year plant operator experience 15 years


----------



## bruteman (Dec 8, 2006)

scubaru said:


> Drug up from LyonBatsards, I mean LyondellBasell after 7 years, now running with the tiger at ExxonMobil MBPP.[/QUOTE yea I worked for lyondell,equistar,lyondell,lyondellbasell or what ever its called this week for 8 years.did my time in channelview olefins 1 and 2 machinist dept.


----------



## Thin Water Tracker (Jun 22, 2004)

Haldor Topsoe Inc.
Shift Supervisor
29Yrs.


----------



## OooOooThatSmell (Feb 8, 2008)

LyondellBasell Bayport Plant
Operations/Fire Brigade
20 Years

Doug


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Hmmmmmm....*

Not a single guy from BASF (big a** stupid f******) in Freeport.

Laid off after 18.5 years...operator...less than 5yrs to retirement...Vic


----------



## soggybottom (Aug 8, 2006)

Solutia Chocolate Bayou
Operator
3 years


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

Exxon Mobil Baytown Refinery & Chemical Plant

Rotating equipment Vibration Analyst in the P.M. Crew

4 years


----------



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

Dow Chemical Freeport
Welding insp.
9yrs.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Do I have to have a TWIC card to reply??
ITC Deer Park


----------



## bald_and_grumpy (Jan 10, 2005)

*It is a little plant but it is chock-full-o-chemicals*

Air Liquide, formerly Scott Specialty Gases in Pasadena
3 years on my second tour of duty with Scott/Air Liquide
Gas Blender


----------



## jamesf888 (May 21, 2004)

Rohm and haas
Operations
18 yrs


----------



## Lpescador (Dec 27, 2005)

Bp Texas city
analytical 
10years


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

SUNOCO Laporte
Board Operator 
24 years


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

medja said:


> TOTAL Petrochemicals-Bayport
> Pellet pusher
> 18 yrs


My brother "Bert" works there


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

TXDRAKE said:


> Bayer Chemical
> Operator
> 10 years
> Baytown, Texas


Hey Drake, Do you know my brother Terry ,Utillity Training Foreman?


----------



## kildi (Jan 26, 2006)

Akzo Nobel
19 Years
Sulfonation
Houston


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

Enterprise Products
Mont Belvieu, Tx
Operations
1 yr.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

bear hide said:


> Hey Drake, Do you know my brother Terry ,Utillity Training Foreman?


Bear,

What is his last name?


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

Ineos BMC
PE Reactor
10 years

Now with Exxonmobil pipeline


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

dupont
operator\
10yrs.


----------

